# Ultimate Green MK2 Focus RS - Protection Detail



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I know a few of you lot on here will like this one! A good mate of mine, sold his Navara Monster Truck a few weeks ago, and set his heart on a MK2 Focus RS. He's already owned a MK1 RS which I also detailed about 12 months ago, but this is a bit of a different beast!

He complained about it being a bit lacking in the protection department, and that the paint felt rough to the touch. So, as my wife's Mini's exhaust needed fixing and he custom makes Stainless Steel exhausts for a living, we did a deal!

The owner always keeps his cars clean, washing with the 2BM and drying with a drying towel, so it wasn't too dirty when I arrived at the warehouse on Saturday morning. I couldn't resist doing the sandwich run in it to compare it to the GTI, and it's certainly a weapon! Very fast car, raw, hardcore and very loud! Loads of feedback, you can feel everything that's going on underneath you, a very focused drivers car. The GTI on the other hand is a bit more relaxed, rides better and offers the everyday usability it is designed for. Two great cars with different propositions!

Here it is before starting:



He had mentioned that the previous owner had used superglue to stick the front offside wing badge back on and some of it had run down the side.




















The perfect shaded area to wash the car in, I got cracking with the wheels!

Autosmart Smart Wheels followed by Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller...



Obviously on black wheels it's difficult to see the bleeding, but you can certainly see the run off!



As the car was reasonably clean I decided to use Ferrous Dueller as a pre-wash to start breaking down any embedded contamination as early as possible, worked pretty well!











In the meantime, Auto Finesse Citrus Power was sprayed liberally on the front end to aid with dead bug removal!



Whilst dwelling, the engine bay was sprayed with Megs Super Degreased and agitated...



After rinsing the body work, I washed the car 2BM with Britemax CleanMAX and a MM Incredisponge...



After washing, AS Tardis was used to dissolve the many tar spots! It took 3 hits to remove most of them, the final stubborn parts were dealt with at the claying stage...



I also soaked some make up pads in Tardis and let them soak on the superglue mark in the hope it might help...



After 15-20 mins or so, it didn't even touch it... 

After a thorough rinse, the car was foamed with a weak dilution of Dodo Juice Apple iFoam to aid with lubricating the clay cloth...





Theo had mentioned that the back end had seen some paint and there was some overspray on the rear window... Yep, he was right!



After another rinse, the car was taken inside and dried using a plush towel and the Air Force Blaster...





Due to the colour of the car, even under the lights it was hard to see any defects so I pulled the car out into the unforgiving, blazing sun! 

I was very surprised, the condition of it was amazing, very few swirls and some general wash marring...



Car back inside, a single set with Scholl S40 on a blue 3M finishing pad was all that was required...



I then pulled the car back outside to check my work...



Not bad, certainly good enough for what I wanted to achieve!



Not perfect, but I didn't have that long and I just wanted to increase the gloss. A few more polishing shots, but there wasn't really that much to see!





Back out to check in the sun...





A Megs Yellow spot pad was used on the boot and more intricate areas, along with help from a Scholl bottle!



After polishing, the car was fully wiped down using Gyeon Prep, in readiness for the protection of choice... The ever excellent Sonax Hybrid NPT...



The engine bay was dressed with AF Revive...





Glass cleaned with Dodo Clearly Menthol and sealed using Supernatural Glass Sealant...



I then moved on to the interior which was hoovered with Henry, and steam cleaned...





There were some water marks on the alcantara sections of the passenger seats, which I decided to remove using steam only, and a clean MF Cloth.



I wrapped the head of the steam cleaner with the cloth which protected the material of the seat, but helped with cleaning...



Stains gone...



I couldn't resist striping the seat whilst it was slightly damp.. 



So once the interior was done, I dressed the tyres and arches using ValetPRO Traditional Tyre Dressing and pulled the car outside for the afters:



The colour glowing in the sun!





















Exhaust was also polished with AF Mercury..







My GTI, sitting dirty and jealous in the background!











I didn't see too much point in striping the drivers seat as I was getting in and out of it to move it for the pictures!

So there we are, a thoroughly enjoyable detail getting this car back to its best. Thanks for reading!

Jon


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work as always jon on a stunning motor!

Think Theo needs to think about a few new wheel bolts though haha

Which clay cloth is that? is it the carpro one?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

great work!

looks immense!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cracking work dude...lovely motor!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yet another excellent write up of a stunning car, very nice indeed mate :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

How did you get on getting rid of the super glue in the end too?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> great work as always jon on a stunning motor!
> 
> Think Theo needs to think about a few new wheel bolts though haha
> 
> Which clay cloth is that? is it the carpro one?


I'm actually not sure on the make of the clay cloth, I bought it on personal sales from this site but it certainly works brilliantly! Done 8 cars so far and it's spot on!



Jonny_R said:


> How did you get on getting rid of the super glue in the end too?


I couldn't get rid of it in the end. I asked for help on Instagram and the helpful chaps at Polished Bliss and Rob from Gleammachine suggested that I needed some Acetone, but to be very careful as it can damage the paint.

After consulting Theo I decided it would have to be left alone! :wall:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> I'm actually not sure on the make of the clay cloth, I bought it on personal sales from this site but it certainly works brilliantly! Done 8 cars so far and it's spot on!
> 
> I couldn't get rid of it in the end. I asked for help on Instagram and the helpful chaps at Polished Bliss and Rob from Gleammachine suggested that I needed some Acetone, but to be very careful as it can damage the paint.
> 
> After consulting Theo I decided it would have to be left alone! :wall:


It looks similar in size to my carpro poly shave cloth, thats only why i asked


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> It looks similar in size to my carpro poly shave cloth, thats only why i asked


Ahh I see. Bring it with you in a couple of weeks and we can compare them!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Ahh I see. Bring it with you in a couple of weeks and we can compare them!


Will do mate, was going to txt nearer time and see what you wanted me to bring with me


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome work as always, I enjoy your write ups more than the majority of the studio ones


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ocdetailer said:


> Awesome work as always, I enjoy your write ups more than the majority of the studio ones


That's very kind of you to say, certainly makes the effort worthwhile.

Thanks so much! :thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Another excellent write up.:thumb::buffer:


----------



## pr1vatepiles (Mar 27, 2014)

cracking job indeed, well done.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one Jon, you truly made the paint sparkle. One of my favourite cars on the road to date, I will own one eventually.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

:argie: Lovely work Jon!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Super job!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

top work JB. have another to do soon myself, they are surprisingly well made don't you think?

Flake is insane now :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> top work JB. have another to do soon myself, they are surprisingly well made don't you think?
> 
> Flake is insane now :thumb:


Thanks Matt... This one must have had some paint on the rear end (confirmed by the overspray on the glass) and the boot lid didn't really fit properly, leaving scuff marks on the top edge of the rear bumper...

I have to say, coming from my MK7 Golf GTI it didn't feel as well made, but to be fair, not much this side of a new Range Rover does! :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That looks stunning! What a list of motors you've worked on lately! #jealous


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

luke w said:


> That looks stunning! What a list of motors you've worked on lately! #jealous


Thank you! Tell me about it! I'm very lucky that one of my good friends has just come round to the idea of detailing so I've got the chance to drive/detail his cars.

He's just got a Bentley GTC V8-S and his son (who is my mate) has a Porsche 997 Carrera 2S Black Edition so I'll be doing those two soon enough!


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks cracking with out doubt the best colour for the focus RS love it :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thank you! Tell me about it! I'm very lucky that one of my good friends has just come round to the idea of detailing so I've got the chance to drive/detail his cars.
> 
> He's just got a Bentley GTC V8-S and his son (who is my mate) has a Porsche 997 Carrera 2S Black Edition so I'll be doing those two soon enough!


Very lucky man JB!


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

Ultimate Green does look lovely when its gleaming and popping...

Does your friend know that car doesn't have the standard exhaust on it, or it is one he has made himself?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

mbaker said:


> Ultimate Green does look lovely when its gleaming and popping...
> 
> Does your friend know that car doesn't have the standard exhaust on it, or it is one he has made himself?


Haha yes he does know. He owns a business that designs, makes and fits Stainless Steel exhausts so he fitted it himself!

Good spot though! :thumb:


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> Haha yes he does know. He owns a business that designs, makes and fits Stainless Steel exhausts so he fitted it himself!
> 
> Good spot though! :thumb:


Fair enough, im not surprised its loud with no rear silencers, mine is loud enough with twin boxes.....
Very easy to spot though, he has used the original tailpipe trims by the look of it, but they are set much further back than all other RS systems...

Dodo Juice Supernatural hybrid suits UG really well if he wants to try a wax in future.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good. With the glue I would of tried warming it with a heat gun to try and peel it.

Very carefully though


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

I might have missed it but what did you put on the wheels after the Autosmart and Dodo to protect them? Ryan


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Big Buffer said:


> Looking good. With the glue I would of tried warming it with a heat gun to try and peel it.
> 
> Very carefully though


Great idea, thanks for that sir! I've got a heat gun so I'll ask him round one night and proceed with caution!

And after that we'll try and sort the glue! :lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

rdoyle21 said:


> I might have missed it but what did you put on the wheels after the Autosmart and Dodo to protect them? Ryan


Good question... The faces of the wheels simply got coated with the Sonax Hybrid NPT at the same time as the paint. As I didn't have time to remove them, I'm afraid the inners were left bare.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice finish, got good results from single stage polish :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it definitely proper super glue I take it?

Heat wont remove it. I got a dribble of super glue on the bumper of my first MK2 focus ST. I tried EVERYTHING. There is no alternative but to use some kind of degreaser etc with acetone in it. I ended up using this stuff http://www.mytub.co.uk/polyplumb-cf250-250ml-tin-cleaning-fluid-product-539395
worked a treat and didnt do any harm to the paintwork. My car was performance blue but I did try in a hidden area first


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great job as usual jon.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovely.

Great cars these.

Well done, fantastic job.


----------



## Jacko wacko (Apr 11, 2014)

Mmmmm! Want one, lovely job.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

fantastic work.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thank you! Tell me about it! I'm very lucky that one of my good friends has just come round to the idea of detailing so I've got the chance to drive/detail his cars.
> 
> He's just got a Bentley GTC V8-S and his son (who is my mate) has a Porsche 997 Carrera 2S Black Edition so I'll be doing those two soon enough!


Well I'm looking forward to the write ups already!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments guys, much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work again Jon!

Really a stunning color in the flesh!
They are real monsters to drive, only a shame of the dash that looks like every Focus


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Nice finish


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

I dont like the green 
I dont like Ford 
but you must be a good guy

because : :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

gérard83 said:


> I dont like the green
> I dont like Ford
> but you must be a good guy
> 
> because : :thumb:


:lol::lol:

The owner is to blame for that... Afraid you wouldn't get me listening to anything like that. I'm a guitarist myself so my musical taste involves bands and real instruments! :thumb:


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh I love the ministry of sound it's a nice memories for me 

often the great success of dance floors are al origin titles of funk, disco, soul, seventies of sixties and more old ,were made with real instruments

but don't worry dear I love the real sound of guitar BB king ,gary moore ,clapton ,chuck berry ,slash ,peter frampton ect ect ...:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice job JB !


----------



## jonnywebb (Apr 12, 2010)

Lovely car made to look even better  keep up the good work


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks awesome :thumb:


Brian


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. I wouldn't except anything else from you.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Amazing work Jon. I see you are from Ormskirk, I'm working in Liverpool on a project, so I'll bring my Porsche to you, you can give it an amazing detail and we will both be happy? Deal? Excellent. See you soon hahaha


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Question to you Focus fans , is that ride stock , modded or a special edition .

After some research , I guess it was modded , love that car .


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic job John, I do love these RS's:argie::argie:

Sweet work with the steamer and MF on the seats... and in the actual sunlight the colour looks even better and has a perfect pop!:thumb:

Lovely! I have sub'd this just so its easy for me to find and look again!:argie::argie:

One quick question - what's the durability like on the Supernatural glass sealant?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Poppy123 (May 11, 2014)

love the RS


----------

